# buildworld 8.3-RELEASE fails



## ernie (Apr 19, 2012)

I tried on two separate machines to upgrade from 8.2-RELEASE to the new 8.3-RELEASE by installing the 8.3-RELEASE source distribution. Normally I would use freebsd-update, but the broken merge function handling the cvs lines, drives me to despair, as I have several machines to update.

When I ran *make buildworld* both machines failed at the same point.


```
cc -fpic -DPIC -O2 -pipe  -DHAVE_BZLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_LIBLZMA=1 -DHAVE_LZMA_H=1
 -DPLATFORM_CONFIG_H=\"/usr/src/lib/libarchive/config_freebsd.h\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/lib/libarchive
 -DWITH_OPENSSL -std=gnu99
 -fstack-protector  -c /usr/src/lib/libarchive/filter_fork.c -o filter_fork.So
building shared library libarchive.so.5
archive_entry.So(.text+0x660): In function `archive_entry_xattr_count':
: multiple definition of `archive_entry_xattr_count'
archive_entry_xattr.So(.text+0x0): first defined here
archive_entry.So(.text+0x680): In function `archive_entry_xattr_reset':
: multiple definition of `archive_entry_xattr_reset'
archive_entry_xattr.So(.text+0x20): first defined here
archive_entry.So(.text+0x6a0): In function `archive_entry_xattr_next':
: multiple definition of `archive_entry_xattr_next'
archive_entry_xattr.So(.text+0x40): first defined here
archive_entry.So(.text+0x810): In function `archive_entry_xattr_add_entry':
: multiple definition of `archive_entry_xattr_add_entry'
archive_entry_xattr.So(.text+0x90): first defined here
archive_entry.So(.text+0x8d0): In function `archive_entry_xattr_clear':
: multiple definition of `archive_entry_xattr_clear'
archive_entry_xattr.So(.text+0x150): first defined here
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libarchive.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
```


Can anyone tell me how to proceed?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 19, 2012)

```
cd /usr/src/lib/libarchive
make # (make -k ) ... gives the same error ?
/bin/rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/lib/libarchive # as a fix ?
```
Maybe even get sources again...


----------



## ernie (Apr 20, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> ```
> cd /usr/src/lib/libarchive
> make # (make -k ) ... gives the same error ?
> /bin/rm -v /usr/obj/usr/src/lib/libarchive # as a fix ?
> ...



What I did try, and it worked was grabbing the 9.0-RELEASE source instead. I was a bit hesitant as it was such a large jump from 8.2-RELEASE to 9.0-RELEASE, but all was fine.

I didn't have to delete /usr/obj/*, it just worked first time, and the mergemaster was not too bad for such a jump. I did use a mergmaster.rc file as recommended elsewhere.

So if you are on 8.2-RELEASE and thinking about upgrading to the new 8.3-RELEASE by source, don't bother, just go straight to 9.0-RELEASE unless you have a reason not to use it.


----------

